# funny video



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

click the link

http://forums.jolt.co.uk/showthread.php ... did=197504


----------



## SKG (Jun 8, 2003)

quality! 

S.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn kid has been spying on my chat up techniques! : ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Class!!! ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Excellent! ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Genius


----------

